# How's the trading post goin' for you, these days?



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I just listed some stuff which is pretty darn good IMO, and no one has responded yet. I listed some stuff about a month ago, and it just sat there forever.

Will the trading post ever pick up again?

Have we reached a critical mass of diaper makers and shakers? As in there is plenty to go around....?

hmmmmm.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I have loads of great goodies up there & hardly anyone has bought









I hope it is not the end of TP.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

I think the new TP rules have cut way down on newbies & lurkers being able to buy stuff.

You might try http://www.diaperswappers, they have a nice site and it's well organized. I listed some El Bee's over there and even though I decided not to sell them







I got a lot of interest.


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

im new to the TP and i got he most amazing nana woolies set for my KP.

i try not to look because all you mamas have so nice stuff i know i will buy!!!


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

I posted last week telling people of these nylon pockets I got, and passing along a link incase anyone was looking for something similar, and my post got moved to the TP, although I wasn't selling anything. OT, but still, go figure. LOL


----------



## elizaveta (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't wait to be able to use the TP! :LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

It's VERY slow on the tp lately. Hardly any bites. I heard that summer is the slow season for diapers.


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

The last few times I've posted items on the TP, it sucked--to put it bluntly. Some things I took to eBay and sold immediately for a nice sum, others are still sitting here in my house because I don't have the energy to list on eBay right now. I love browsing the TP and do all my buying from there, but I am not sure I'll list there anymore. Maybe I'll give it one more try but everyone keeps saying it's the slow season... well, it was slow around Christmas, and then it was slow this spring, and now it's slow this summer...


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

I stalk the TP like a madwoman! :LOL I thought the prices lately were a bit high, so I haven't bought anything in a little while.

What I did notice is that there is hardly anything on Ebay! Sometimes I go looking for cloth diapers and there is about 2,000 listings, but now it is down to less than 1500.... and dropping.

As a single mama on a tight budget, I really wait for the extra good deals.


----------



## heather.rn (Jul 28, 2004)

If I can ever see it again, I'll help ya out


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
It's VERY slow on the tp lately. Hardly any bites. I heard that summer is the slow season for diapers.

but it's SEPTEMBER!!!








:LOL


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm SO ready to be able to use the TP. Hasn't it been 90 days yet?


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthjunkie27*
I'm SO ready to be able to use the TP. Hasn't it been 90 days yet?


It's 60 days so I think you only have 2 days to go!!

It's been very slow lately.. I had some el bees and luxe up for days - a year ago that never would have happened


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

Don't worry ladies, once I have TP access you can bet your dipes will be bought out!


----------



## sabk3 (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthjunkie27*
Don't worry ladies, once I have TP access you can bet your dipes will be bought out!









:LOL same here :LOL


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

sabk3, you'd better start posting more! I saw that your join date was July. So then your 60 days will be here soon, but you also need to have a minimum of 50 posts under your belt to have TP access. Get busy!


----------



## Kimmlett (Feb 12, 2005)

I've listed three lots of things and I get no biters at all. I thought it was just me


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I still buy from their all the time. Most od the time the prices are just a bit high for me


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

I kind of hope it picks up too, I have some things that i'd like to list..


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

if i didnt have to wait that first 60 days i would have bought lots, instead i bought from ebay and got lots of junk!!


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

TP is a buyer's market right now. For sellers it's brutal, just brutal.

I understand wanting to get a great deal but it's hard for me at least, to let go of fluff that's in excellent condition for a song. I won't offer stuff at bargain basement prices but I'm open to offers and say as much in all of my FS posts. I guess I just don't have stuff people feel inspired to make an offer on.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I've sold a lot, but I still have a bunch that hasn't sold. It's hard to decide what to do. That's one of the reasons we did/do cloth, because we can sell what doesn't work or doesn't fit anymore. So it's tough when you move up a size or to a different system and you haven't re-couped any $$ yet.


----------



## sabk3 (Jul 5, 2005)

i'm trying, really :LOL to post more .
TP was one thing that gave me courage to even start my first post after months of lurking :LOL
i


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I've been scouring for pants for dd before I put in customs for a wait, since I've been trying my hand as a babywearing hyena instead these days.







I didn't see anything that I wanted to snag...I was pretty disappointed.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

As a potential buyer, I'm pretty picky over what I want to get.
Pictures that are easy to access (eg labelled so you don't have to guess what is what) always help.

PS if anyone's selling nb/sm covers, pockets, AIO's perferably in gender neutral prints, feel free to PM me.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

It's sloooow for me.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
PS if anyone's selling nb/sm covers, pockets, AIO's perferably in gender neutral prints, feel free to PM me.

I saw your thread but I only have girly things.


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I've been trying to sell a practically new OC elbee for a month now with no bites at all.


----------



## reiterin (Jul 5, 2005)

Wish I could help y'all out, but I can't see it yet. So I just shop off of diaperswappers.


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

there is a lot of yummy fluff there right now (brand new fcb 0 fitteds!) - i can't believe how long some of it sits there! as a seller, i could barely give away a fcb aio - but it sold as soon as i listed it on ebay!

as a buyer - i'm only iso specific things, i only use certain aios and prefolds for ds and my newborn stash is out of control at this point, so i'm pretty much banning myself from the tp starting ... now :LOL sorry sellers!


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

Do you just automatically see it when you've reached your sixty days and fifty posts? I've got some stuff I would love to sell. Also, do you trade or just sell on there?


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

I haven't been buying much or selling lately. We were good with what we have. I'll be looking for some medium aios now though, since L's finally starting to grow out of some of her smalls.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

It's for trading too


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I guess I should wait some more till my camera is fixed, and we are further past summer:LOL


----------



## allibabble (Jul 30, 2004)

Okay, I'm well over the 60 days (I joined while pregnant, and my daughter is now 11 months!)...so guess I'd better get off my can and start posting. Last I checked, I think I need maybe 15 more posts.

Pity I joined so late in my pregnancy; the due-date club for last September was already *very* tight, so I just never quite fit in. Guess now, trying to learn CD, is as good a time as any to jump back in...


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

It is not too late to help. Please help us at this thread 60,000 babies need your help now

Hundreds of babies in NOLA have already died of dehydration. Thousands more are dying. Please help them.
We have lists of people to email and call and could really use more help.


----------



## AmyShin (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm waiting to use the TP also!

Is it like eBay? Is there a time limit for a listing?


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adenlilysmama*
everyone keeps saying it's the slow season... well, it was slow around Christmas, and then it was slow this spring, and now it's slow this summer...









That is exactly what I have noticed! I have tried and tried and tried to sell things here and it didn't work. I didn't NEED the money so I just had a pile started of things I would list every so often to try again. Well when www.diaperswappers.com opened I listed everything there, and over half of it sold right away. Seems like its the same people there as here so I wonder if its the organized format of diaper swappers that makes it easier for people to find what they are looking for?


----------



## quinnNjesse (Nov 24, 2004)

i used to be able to see the TP and bought a few things but then they closed it to people with less than 50 posts so I couldn't see it anymore even though I'd been a member for AGES.

SO finally I figured that out, I didn't even KNOW why I couldn't see it anymore, and now I lurk there here and there. I think I posted about selling something about a month ago and my post just got buried. It was a KWP too those used to sell within MINUTES! Then I listed it on ebay and it didn't sell there either! Luckily a mama contacted me and we worked out a slightly less $$$ price and it's now sold...but man...it's hard.

I do look at the TP stuff every few days but i'm not in the market to buy much (I have all of the dipes I need) so i'm just looking for wool I can't REFUSE. I have enough of that too, so i'm a hard sell.


----------



## jandj+1 (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad it's not just me! It's just my luck that when I was looking to buy, it was a seller's market. And now that I'm looking to sell, it's a buyer's market.









Diaperswappers, you say?


----------



## quinnNjesse (Nov 24, 2004)

yup, it's a pretty cool place because of the way it's laid out.


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

I havent been buying like I usually do because Ive seen some crazy prices. I had one lady "OFFER" me her used FBs for $13 each.....ummm how bout I pay $2 more each and get em new







:
Maybe Im just getting cheap in my old age but I dont want to pay top dollar anymore, but no one wants to budge even if their stuff isnt selling fast. So eh, I hold onto my money or buy new.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually I think it's pretty standard to pay at least $13 for a used FB.

Oh, and I know there are at least some sellers on the tp who are willing to budge on price


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

I do see things on the TP for more than I could find them new--or right near that. If people don't know what something is worth and will pay that price anyway, thats fine. But I often think its those who don't know the market as intricately that muse about the TP. I think the dTP has been slow for months for most items. (ie, I've been seeing this thread weekly for months).

I don't buy much anymore b/c I have too much for C as it is, and really just prefer our coverless PFs anyway. (dh uses the vast supply of fitteds







) There are great deals on the TP, imho. I always talk myself out of them b/c we really have too much here. But if I was stash building omgoodness there are some great deals. (I mean 2doz CPFs for $20ppd? Yikes, I'm tempted to buy them just b/c thats a great price... buy some rainbow rock dye and have a big party







but I already have 1doz plus the premiums C can fit into now... theres also some very reasonable and cute wool







but then I look at C's cute dyed/painted PF on his bottom that I can see b/c he's coverless, as usual :LOL )


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I've tried diaperswappers recently too. It's a great site, the people there seem very friendly and it's very well laid out as pp said. Best of all it's OK to talk about diapers there, and buy and sell them too.


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

I would be buying more on there except I have been lost in the whirlwind of getting custom longies made and can't spend any more than I have for a little while.(Can't let DH see too much missing at once :LOL ) However if I seen some boy or GN longies in a large or medium large sizing I might just have to buy them up! PM me if you have any of those!


----------



## mrs rockstar (Apr 20, 2005)

At this point in my stash, I'm looking for very specific things so I don't do much impulse buying anymore on the tp.

But if someone is selling what I'm looking for, you can bet I'll buy from there!!! I've not tried diaperswappers yet and ebay is dead, so I'm a tp girl.

Though you're right, the couple of times I've tried to sell stuff through here, it was fairly unsuccessful.


----------



## phoenixoxo (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, I thought used FBs were $10 a peice, I guess that's why they went so fast! LOL! I was also able to sell other stuff. Things I posted sold ok.

I haven't been buying though, I just haven't seen anything I can't resist. I have been strong!


----------



## MissManda (Jul 24, 2005)

I am waiting for the TP to. I have bought and sold tons of stuff on DiaperSwappers already. But I am always on the hunt for good fluff so I browse constantly...lol


----------



## lsdptl (May 9, 2005)

Look out TP once I have this baby, hopefully in the next week! I have stocked up enough now I think, but once we find out the sex and the size I will stalking the TP again!!


----------



## marasmum (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, since I cannot access the TP







, I have joined Diaper Swappers and LOVE it!







I have bought a lot a of great fluff from some really nice ladies there. Like PPs have stated, it is organized in such a way that is very easy to navigate, especially when looking for something specific (which, right now, is ME Airflows for my toddler!).
I see lots of activity at Diapers Swappers, so you might want to try it. I have also bought from Buzzshops (Daisy Doodles and Wonderoos), but it doesn't have as much volume as Diaper Swappers.

HTH!
Laura


----------



## Free Thinker (Jan 1, 2003)

My stuff was sitting there, too. I thought used for a FB was about $10 too, $13 w/ a JB, and less if you buy more than 6 or so, at least that would be all I would pay. Right now I'm not buying b/c I am starting to make my own, and I have also found the perfect system for us, (Daisy dooldes for daytime, Pockets by me at night)


----------



## deliciousjones (Mar 23, 2005)

Is it considered okay to list on TP and DiaperSwappers at the same time??? I have a bunch of stuff listed but I'd love to offer it to a bigger audience.


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deliciousjones*
Is it considered okay to list on TP and DiaperSwappers at the same time???

Heck yeah! I always list stuff in more than one place. I do think it's important to keep your posts updated with things that are pending or sold but other than that, it's perfectly fine IMO.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm still waiting to access the TP (11 more days!). If I had had access to it a few weeks ago, I probably would have gotten stuff there. But now I have a stash, and won't be buying anything until I have CD'd a bit longer (gotta break even in the CD vs. sposie costs to appease the hubby).

Once we start TTC #2, I'll probably shop the TP alot.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I know all about diaperswappers.. haven't had any luck on there yet. *Sigh*... I guess my stuff is overpriced? When I was looking at the TP way back when before I realized the majik of credit cards(







) I thought everything was at the prices that I am asking for on my fluff now. I guess things have changed.








: please yet the TP pick up again!!!


----------



## quinnNjesse (Nov 24, 2004)

things are slow everywhere now.

I always thought that used fb's went for more like $10, $11 tops. That's Pin mama prices tho.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

I've had a good bit of luck on the TP, but I can't seem to sell these Daisy Doodles..I had 12 that sold like hotcakes, but my last two are just sitting there..Ugh..I just want them sold!


----------



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

well, i'm glad to know it's not just me!

and i think my prices are pretty good. in fact, i almost always say "no reasonable offer refused."

i've been trying to sell some fabulous mom-and-me-creations dipes (can't really get em anymore), but haven't had a single offer. and i even included lots of pix with the diapers posing themselves suggestively. :LOL

my theory is that once longies/wool pants hit the market, no one could afford to sample items on the tp. so let's blame it on wool!









diaperswappers huh? will have to try it. need moola!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Slooooooow. I am getting insane offers too for really har dto get EC stuff. I may just list the rest on Ebay.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama*
I guess my stuff is overpriced?

You might want to reduce the price on your Ecobaby Grow With Me's. I noticed that you're asking $17 each, but they sell for $15 each new.


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

i think i got my ecobaby grow with me for 14.00 new and no shipping.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, the tp os slow, I have used diaperswappers with a much faster response. As for the buying, I kinda dislike buying off the tp anymore, cause I just hate paying $2 less than the price of a new dipe for an old used one, kwim. I would rather buy new. But there are a few people on here, whom i know i can relly on for my weekly diaper buying fix, lol.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baileyandmikey*
Yes, the tp os slow, I have used diaperswappers with a much faster response. As for the buying, I kinda dislike buying off the tp anymore, cause I just hate paying $2 less than the price of a new dipe for an old used one, kwim. I would rather buy new. But there are a few people on here, whom i know i can relly on for my weekly diaper buying fix, lol.

:LOL

Did you ever look at those clothes?


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WickidaWitch*
:LOL

Did you ever look at those clothes?

yup.... just sent you a pm.


----------



## Aka mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

Ok well im dieing to get onto the TP and have been a member for months and posted the alloted number needed. . . still waiting.. ... .... as im BADLY in need of starting my stash as jellybean will be here next month.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

I wondered why I never saw a trading post on here! I guess I need to start typing out some replies so I can get some dipes!! Once I'm "eligible" will I see the trading post board or have I just missed it?

~Rachel


----------



## Iriemama96 (Jun 24, 2005)

I cannot wait to use the trading post!!! I just haven't been a member for 3 months yet....I'll be buyin like crazy though!!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi*
I wondered why I never saw a trading post on here! I guess I need to start typing out some replies so I can get some dipes!! Once I'm "eligible" will I see the trading post board or have I just missed it?

~Rachel

Once your eligible it should show right up. Some people have said it takes a little time to show.
You wont see it till you have at least 50 posts.


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

It took a couple of days for me..


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I tried to sell a couple of Little Fishy covers and not a bite


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

I browse the TP a lot and I guess I think most of the prices are too high. When there's only a couple dollars' difference, I'd rather buy new. I think that the popularity of Hyena products has set up an unreasonable idea of resell value---since Hyena stuff is hard to get, you can recoup almost everything. But selling something that is easily available for not a lot less than new is pretty unreasonable IMO. I generally only buy used for half (or less) the price of new, unless it's something that's hard to find...and that's usually the way I price my used stuff, too.

Then you have the hurricane. I've been donating a lot of my spare $ to the cause; I'd feel guilty buying diapers that my dd doesn't desperately need (in fact, we've been stepping up the EC, lol).


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

I've bought quite a few items from the TP lately...mostly med fireflies or sleep tights.

I do think that often the prices are too high on items on there though.


----------



## sareva (Apr 20, 2005)

i'm in the process of getting something off the tp. i was *this close* to buying it new so, while i think the tp price was a bit high, i went for it. i'm really hoping that it's in excellent condition.

i just got access to the tp. i do think the prices are high. also, the timing for me is weird -- i'm now only cding part-time at best b/c our daycare doesn't cd, and we're flat broke. i do continue to check in. i think that if i really needed something asap, i would post an "iso" of there and name a price. i don't know if that strategy has worked for others.


----------



## jesusluvsu2004 (Aug 14, 2005)

I had to chime in on this thread. I do wish they would change the rules on the TP. I was very disappointed that I had to wait that long and have a certain # of posts in before I could access the TP.







I will have to check out that other site y'all mentioned. Thanks!
God bless,
Amanda


----------



## speairson (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jesusluvsu2004*
I do wish they would change the rules on the TP. I was very disappointed that I had to wait that long and have a certain # of posts in before I could access the TP.










I agree


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

I've always sold things fast on the TP but I think that's probably because my prices are "too low" for TP standards. I never would have thought used diapers would go for $2 less than new! If I were buying dipes, I'd rather pay the extra $2 and get brand new dipes. I have 24 used FB's though if someone really wants to pay $13 a piece for them :LOL And to think I just offered them to someone for free!


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

mrzmeg said:


> But selling something that is easily available for not a lot less than new is pretty unreasonable IMO. I generally only buy used for half (or less) the price of new, unless it's something that's hard to find...and that's usually the way I price my used stuff, too.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is how I price things too. The only things I have sold for near new prices were the things that were literally tried on my baby, didn't fit and were never used even once.


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm sorry to be lame, but how do I find the TP? I know I'm a newbie, but can't I even see the trading post?


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeosMama*
I'm sorry to be lame, but how do I find the TP? I know I'm a newbie, but can't I even see the trading post?


From what I gather, you now can't even see it until you have been here for 60 days and have 50 posts. Back when I was a newbie, I think you could see it, but your post would be removed if you tried selling or buying before your time was up.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I've seen a big difference in the TP in the last year, a year ago almost everything went for just a few bucks less than new, and sold right away. Now things really aren't going anywhere, look at the diaper threads, they are all bumps and very few "updated for sold" type items.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

{big sigh}
i have a kiwi pie set that needs a new home and so far nobody wants it. i paid $60 plus shipping for it and am asking $40ppd... is that too much? its in excellent condition, it hasn't even been pooped in (maybe i should have put that in the description :LOL ).
its bumming me out that i haven't sold it because i could really use the money and it just doesn't get used.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
You might want to reduce the price on your Ecobaby Grow With Me's. I noticed that you're asking $17 each, but they sell for $15 each new.










OK, I changed the price. Oops! Mommy-brain.







Now they're $13 each or $82 for all 6.


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

I can't wait to be able to access it! Watch out mama's here I come!


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

From what I gather, you now can't even see it until you have been here for 60 days and have 50 posts. Back when I was a newbie, I think you could see it, but your post would be removed if you tried selling or buying before your time was up.
Maybe that's why the TP is dragging so much? Just a thought.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

It is slow...very slow.

I just think, especially now, people are not spending a lot of extra money.

I keep hoping for a trade since we have no use for the diapers I am selling, but no luck either. A trade would be great since I could get something we need


----------



## vicnoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I keep looking - and wanting - but don't have any money right now.







Just hangin' on until next payday...


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I have had no luck on the TP and have given up and am now listing things on Ebay instead. Oh well


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
I have had no luck on the TP and have given up and am now listing things on Ebay instead. Oh well









It's a bummer that the TP isn't working out for you. It was one of the things that I was looking forward to when I joined MDC. I was slightly disappointed to learn that I had to wait 60 days and 50 posts before I could get there. But to mention it, there wasn't anything sent to me to tell me about the TP when I joined. Maybe if they marketed it a little better to tell moms about it when they joined, people might 1. stick around to buy things and 2. the business might pick up. Just a thought.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have gorgeous KSS pants and a like new embroidered FCB AIO on there, and so far NOTHING. The AIO has been up there for a few days. What is the world coming to?


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2orionplus1*
I have gorgeous KSS pants and a like new embroidered FCB AIO on there, and so far NOTHING. The AIO has been up there for a few days. What is the world coming to?

I know, right?
I can't believe my tiny birds soaker hasn't generated any interest.

Nothing, nada

I think the market is *TOTALLY* flooded right now, though, between the katrina auctions, new congos, hyenacart, ebay, etc.


----------



## kaillean (Jul 22, 2005)

What's the rationale about making people wait to access the Trading Post? I've been lurking on the diapering thread for a couple of months, but haven't posted. I'd love to be able to buy some good stuff!


----------



## 2sweetgrrls (Apr 29, 2004)

I've had a pair of gorgeous, Peace Fleece Freelance Mama perfection shorts up for a week, with not a single bite.







I just listed them for auction today.


----------



## JNW (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaillean*
What's the rationale about making people wait to access the Trading Post? I've been lurking on the diapering thread for a couple of months, but haven't posted. I'd love to be able to buy some good stuff!

Here is the description of the rationale, as posted in the TP (so of course new members can't see it, which is not particularly helpful):

_The Trading Post and its subforums are community service forums for members of MDC. You must meet the criteria of being a registered member for more than 60 days and have posted a minimum of 50 posts to the MDC boards before you may post to this forum and its subforums.

The Trading Post forums are intended to be a service for active members of MDC. Registration does make you a member and the Trading Post criteria opens posting to you but thereafter measuring "active member" is a difficult task. Suffice it to say that the Trading Post is should not be the focus of your membership here. Members who are found to post the vast majority of their posts to the TP or one of its subforums risk losing their TP posting privileges._


----------



## kaillean (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## naturegirl7 (Jan 27, 2005)

Where can I find teh Trading Post?? I have been looking forward to getting access to it - and am finally over 50 posts. ANd it has been well over the 60 or 90 days required, but I can seem to find it listed in the forums - where exactly is it located??


----------



## JNW (Jun 1, 2005)

The diaper TP is here:

http://69.20.14.30/discussions/forumdisplay.php?f=233

You can navigate to the main TP from there.


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

I posted a few things on DiaperSwappers today, and one of my covers that sat on the TP for a looong time sold within a few hours.









I'm not exactly sure what makes one site better than another, but I do think the TP could take some lessons from the organization and quick-access that the DiaperSwappers site has.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adenlilysmama*
I posted a few things on DiaperSwappers today, and one of my covers that sat on the TP for a looong time sold within a few hours.









I'm not exactly sure what makes one site better than another, but I do think the TP could take some lessons from the organization and quick-access that the DiaperSwappers site has.

I heard the FSOT on Diaper Pin is back up. Anyone checked it out or know whether it's worth listing stuff over there?

I heard they kinda copied the Diaper Swapper style of forums.







Just what I heard.


----------



## laprettygurl (Dec 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2sweetgrrls*
I've had a pair of gorgeous, Peace Fleece Freelance Mama perfection shorts up for a week, with not a single bite.







I just listed them for auction today.









Any bids on those shorts yet? I think they're cute but winter is stuck in my brain.

Argh, don't worry I'll never be able to send anything out anymore because shipping will destroy me. I am uber mad at Canada Post for taking away the lettermail for anything but paper goods.


----------



## phoenixoxo (Nov 10, 2004)

Things have just been SLOW!

Welp, I posted on all three sites and the ONLY responses I got were on DS. Not one nibble from the Pin or here. Took me a week to sell some more $10 FBs and nothing else is gone yet. Lots of interest, but no paypal.

Eh, who know why its so slow. Maybe there are enough WAHMs, enough product, change of season, start of the new school year and new clothes to buy, the new TP rules, spending on wool...

Me- I have found my perfect stash, and I am NOT going to explore anymore. I don't need any more, everything works. It is not perfect, but it works. So I guess I have come to a point where I just can't justify buying any more.


----------



## frosty (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, if it makes you guys feel any better, I'm a total newbie, but I'll be buying in 60 days.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

OK you guys convinced me to give this DS a try. I'm crossing my fingers that it's as hoppin' as you guys act like it is! :LOL


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Maybe the CD resale market is "correcting" itself. Maybe used dipes should sell for 30-50% of retail. I am lucky to get that for clothing or on ebay and considering they are pooped in...

I know the whole supply/demand thing but maybe this is the beginning of a shift. People might be less inclined to buy tons of dipes in sizes they arent using if they know the resale value (even for a "new" dipe) isnt 100%.

Just a thought...


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

i will buy a used dipe to try the fit out. and if i like it then i will look for new ones because they sell used for only 2 dollars less, even ones with little stains so its cool to get it new for just a little more.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
Maybe the CD resale market is "correcting" itself. Maybe used dipes should sell for 30-50% of retail.... maybe this is the beginning of a shift. ...

That's what I'm thinking, although I hope things shift back!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

well, ebay worked for me.








My longies sold in less than 12 hours after listing them.
After all that time I wasted on the tp!!


----------



## Hawklin (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm going to sound like a real newbe here, but where is the TP??? I have no idea!

Thx,
Linda


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WickidaWitch*
well, ebay worked for me.








My longies sold in less than 12 hours after listing them.
After all that time I wasted on the tp!!









Wow! That is cool. Those were really nice longies too.

Linda - the you won't be able to access the Trading Post until you've been here for 60 days and had at least 50 posts. When both of those things happen, it will show up under the main list of MDC forums.


----------



## tangozulu (Jun 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawklin*
I'm going to sound like a real newbe here, but where is the TP??? I have no idea!

Thx,
Linda

Linda, it is the trading post, a place to buy, sell and trade new and used items. There is a special section for diapers. You can see that area under "Natural Family Living" once you have been a member for 60 days with at least 50 posts.

HTH!
Tracey


----------

